# Books on futures?



## makybe04 (15 July 2011)

Hi,

Just wondering if anyone can point me in the direction of some books that are worth reading to get a grasp on how to trade futures.

Thanks.


----------



## makybe04 (15 July 2011)

I am starting to get a strong understanding of trading shares technically. Do I use these same techniques to trade futures?


----------



## skc (15 July 2011)

"Trading the SPI" by Brent Penfold is a good book covering the basics as well as some strategies.

His other book "Universal principals of successful trading" is also quite good.

And don't forget you can get it via the ASF bookshop...
http://www.moneybags.com.au/default.asp?d=0&t=1&c=29&a=74


----------

